# How To Spot A Fake



## the red chilli

Hello all,

I am new to all this and am looking for some friendly advise.

I have just ordeded a Seiko SKA900K2 to add to my very very small collection.

The problem with so many fakes/replicas out there I am paronoid that the one I am getting is not genuine.

I avoided ebay,brought it from a UK online store and it is described as a charcoal face with a blue and red dial.

Has anyone any tips on discovering if this is the real deal or a grey inport/fake when it arrives ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bry1975

Welcome to the Forum Red Chilli!

First of all most fakes tend to be swiss watches like &^*ex and T He&er, so enjoy the watch. If she's a fake you can always try returing her.

Regs

Bry


----------



## dapper

the red chilli said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to all this and am looking for some friendly advise.
> 
> I have just ordeded a Seiko SKA900K2 to add to my very very small collection.
> 
> The problem with so many fakes/replicas out there I am paronoid that the one I am getting is not genuine.
> 
> I avoided ebay,brought it from a UK online store and it is described as a charcoal face with a blue and red dial.
> 
> Has anyone any tips on discovering if this is the real deal or a grey inport/fake when it arrives ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Welcome









Have you got the reference number right? I get no results from Google & ebay.


----------



## the red chilli

.........Or even a SKX009K2 !


----------



## pugster

ive never seen a true fake seiko (ive seen many franken watches) ,tbh the only ones that would be worth faking are the high end ones such as the grand seiko, the rest are cheap enough as it is so i cant see anyone taking the time to fake one when they wont make anything out of it at the end.


----------



## the red chilli

Looking through ebay etc,there seems to be lots of these seiko type watches,are they grey inports,old models etc ?

The one I have ordered does appear to be the same as on the Seiko Website.

Do I need to look for any markings,symbols or serial numbers on the watch ?


----------



## jasonm

There are definatly fake 007s and 009s out there, however if you have ordered from a web shop then you shouldnt have a problem, you did right by avoiding ebay if your not sure what your looking for,your best bet is to post a pic when you get it, have a browse on Seikos website to familierise yourself with what they should look like ( or there are probably a few in our Photo Gallery at the top of this page) Fakes tend to have crap py engraving on the case back as a quick way to tell... Of course you need to know what it should be like for this to have any relevence..


----------



## the red chilli

I will post a picture when it arrives.

They claim its genuine,but you never know !

Should there be markings on the rear of the case,dolphins maybe ? -my inexperance is showing through


----------



## MarkF

There are fake Seiko everythings, even loads of fake 5's out there, proudly emblazoned "Seiko 5 Automatic" with crap quartz junk inside. I know this


----------



## dapper

Here's a pic of the back of mine:










Cheers











the red chilli said:


> I will post a picture when it arrives.
> 
> They claim its genuine,but you never know !
> 
> Should there be markings on the rear of the case,dolphins maybe ? -my inexperance is showing through


----------



## the red chilli

That's great,

Should all seiko divers watches have this mark on the back ?


----------



## jasonm

Pretty much....Certainly the SCUBA rated ones ( 200m) +


----------



## the red chilli

Thanks all for your help;

One last question, do the automatic Seikos watches have the sweeping second hand ?


----------



## pugster

a sweep second hand just means the the hand is central and not sub second, i guess you mean does it 'tick' so you can see it or run smooth? ,the 7s26 movement ticks ,higher beat watches have a smooth running second hand (seiko do make them tho not on the watch movement you have bought)


----------



## normdiaz

Welcome!

A search using keyword(s) "fake" or "fakes" on the Seiko and Citizen (discussion ) Forum may yield additional info.


----------



## Isthmus

the red chilli said:


> That's great,
> 
> Should all seiko divers watches have this mark on the back ?


Only the ISO rated divers - both new and vintage.


----------



## the red chilli

Isthmus said:


> the red chilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great,
> 
> Should all seiko divers watches have this mark on the back ?
> 
> 
> 
> Only the ISO rated divers - both new and vintage.
Click to expand...

So the SKx009K2 I have ordered should have this









I will get some photos up when it arrives,then I can stop being paroniod !


----------



## the red chilli

........well I must say,the watch turned up saturday morning and they do actually look stunning,photos don't do any justace.

My worries about not being genuine have long gone.

Thanks for all the advice

p.s I have not added any pictures as I am unsure how to do it


----------



## pg tips

the red chilli said:


> p.s I have not added any pictures as I am unsure how to do it


this link expains how to do it. http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## the red chilli

pg tips said:


> the red chilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> p.s I have not added any pictures as I am unsure how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> this link expains how to do it. http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=13637
Click to expand...

thanks !


----------

